# Katzper's Haunt and BBQ: Creepy Family Style Sun. Aug.26 2012



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

So some of the Jersey folk are gatherin up and havin an all weekender the last weekend of August. I always wanted to do a BBQ and be able to open up the haunt for the summer for haunters to see. So if yer lookin to do a roadtrip on a Sunday afternoon stop on by Jersey for some BBQ fixins with the Creepy Family Next Door. Jus bring yer own jug....










PM me and I'll send ya the times and address....


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I heard those Jersey folks are as creepy as those props you make!  I can't wait Jeff!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

What props?


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I smell pork....


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Kind looks like Sharon in the wheelchair...


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

the wheelchair guy looks more like me last month.


----------

